# Slight Leak!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

We have just discovered a slight leak in a storage cupboard above the drivers door.

Our mhm is a Cheyenne 696G and instead of an overcab bed we have extra storage.

As I said the leak is in the cupboard that is above the drivers door that faces out.

I cannot see any stress fractures or damage to the area externally and the only thing I can think of is that water could be coming in throught the top side light.

Has anyone else had or heard of this before?

If it is from there it should be easy to solve!

Thanks in advance.

Dean


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hi fairportgoer what i would do is start the elimination off buy taking off both top side lights and renew the seal with non setting sealer ( caravan shops ) and take it from there the other seal near that is the big white band which goes around the joint sealing the roof to the Luton :?: .jud


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Dean I have seen water ingress from the top marker lights a few times. Has Jud has said reseal the marker light with none setting sealant and hopfully job done. Hope you get it sorted very soon.

Dill


----------

